# Fundulopanchax gardneri



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

anyone out there still breeding these ?? I used to have some but lost them in a move. trying to get back into them.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They're pretty common where I am, in eastern canada. There are constantly eggs available on aquabid.


----------

